# Education on this bottle please.



## Snapper69 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Snapper69 (Mar 14, 2021)

Another bottle I found. Was told this was a rare find.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 14, 2021)

Snapper69 said:


> Another bottle I found. Was told this was a rare find.


SUN CREST IS A ORANGE DRINK THAT STARTED IN 1938 IN ATLANTA GEORGIA


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 14, 2021)

Snapper69 said:


> View attachment 221241


THIS NEHI BOTTLE ALSO CICA 1930 GO TO LEXHISTORY.ORG NEHI BOTTING/WIKILER /
NEHI BOTTING COMPANY


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2021)

Although the Nehi brand dates back to the '20s, that one dates to around the '60s.  May be a date code on the bottom to pin it down a little closer, but I can't tell from the pics.  Might want to post them in *"Sodas - Embossed, Paper Label & ACL" * for better input.


----------



## brent little (Mar 15, 2021)

Nehi is late 60 to early 70's. The other is not rare. ACL's are very common in general. I bought 15000 from a lady in Niagara Falls last year.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 15, 2021)

I drank Nehi grape, peach, and orange soda all the time in my youth in the 60’s. The company is still around and is called the Royal Crown Cola which was also a popular drink in the mid 1900’s. It is also still made. Both are sweetened with cane sugar and are sold in speciality stores and large retailers. The first time I recently saw a Nehi grape soda was in Asheville, NC in an old general store in a horse watering barrel full of ice and retro drinks. It was summer a few years ago and that ice cold Nehi took me right back to barefoot days on hot asphalt streets in the summer 50 years ago. Thanks for the post!


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 15, 2021)

brent little said:


> Nehi is late 60 to early 70's. The other is not rare. ACL's are very common in general. I bought 15000 from a lady in Niagara Falls last year.


i am digging Nehi in ww  2 training  dump


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2021)

Here's an earlier variant with a 1925 design patent date.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 15, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Here's an earlier variant with a 1925 design patent date.
> 
> View attachment 221298


here is another patent date march 3 1925 that  was dug



as dug


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 15, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Here's an earlier variant with a 1925 design patent date.
> 
> View attachment 221298


after looking at her   lable it is a 1960 era bottle it is a 10 oz bottle  1930 era was 9 oz


----------



## Snapper69 (Mar 15, 2021)

Can anyone tell me a value on them?


----------



## Kathy Lanctot (Mar 15, 2021)

Snapper69 said:


> View attachment 221241


Isn't grape Nehi what Radar used to drink on m*a*s*h?


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 17, 2021)

Snapper69 said:


> View attachment 221241


I found a bottle of Nehi concentrate once, while hunting deer, but somebody thought it was worthless and threw it away...


----------



## LLWG (Mar 17, 2021)

Kathy Lanctot said:


> Isn't grape Nehi what Radar used to drink on m*a*s*h?


Yes, it is!


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 17, 2021)

Snapper69 said:


> View attachment 221241


Log on to Southern Searcher o youtube for anything soda related. He seems to be the most knowledgeable.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 18, 2021)

Cçbb
Bb 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

